# [SOLVED] Boots to blank screen



## Gusser (Jul 31, 2007)

New ACER laptop - windows vista. I installed additonal RAM 512. Hit power button, computer starts up and boots directly to a black screen and sits idle. I must hold down the power button for many seconds to turn-off and on retry of start-up the computer then boots to windows. This happens with AC cord / with battery / and visa-versa. I thought having the battery in all the time may be an issue, but it isn't. Also didn't want to attempt a restore since I don't know what I am dealing with in terms of a problem.
Also, on a restart, computer will boot to black screen and not load windows.
Power up when button is pushed - screen activates momentairly, fans activate also. Hope this is enough info. Seems like a simple problem, I need a simple fix. THANKS!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Boots to blank screen*

I had something similar happen to my Acer when I upgraded to 2 GB. Remove one RAM stick, and boot. If it boots, do the same with the other stick. Then put both back in and see if it works.


----------



## Gusser (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Boots to blank screen*

Read a few threads indicating that procedure. The machine recognizes the new RAM. I went to ACER site and found a FAQ about power issues.

This is strange - BUT IT WORKED - remove AC cord and battery. With dead machine, hold down power button for 20 seconds. Plug in AC cord and power up. This worked for me, have tried 6 times since yesterday and the problem seems to be fixed. ACER says this procedure resets the power up boot profile.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Boots to blank screen*

You're welcome. Glad its fixed. :smile:


----------

